# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie Money Bomb (10/19) - It's the Home Stretch!

## Matt Collins

https://www.facebook.com/events/331362463628577/

http://www.thomasmassie.com/

----------


## FSP-Rebel

h/t to Mr. Productive Poster

----------


## Matt Collins

bump

----------


## Gage

Says 10/15 in the title.

----------


## CaseyJones

changed it to the 19th... oh collins you silly thing

----------


## Matt Collins

Good catch

----------


## CaseyJones

MB @ $12,495

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$10.00
Transaction ID:	EPFP7B580B--
Transaction date/time:	2012-10-19 13:47:04

Would be more if I wasn't laid off.  Hope it helps!

Go Thomas!

----------


## Jumbo Shrimp

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$10.00
> Transaction ID:	EPFP7B580B--
> Transaction date/time:	2012-10-19 13:47:04
> 
> Would be more if I wasn't laid off.  Hope it helps!
> 
> Go Thomas!


Awesome!

----------


## CaseyJones

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$10.00
> Transaction ID:	EPFP7B580B--
> Transaction date/time:	2012-10-19 13:47:04
> 
> Would be more if I wasn't laid off.  Hope it helps!
> 
> Go Thomas!


Woot!
hmm the ticker is not updating

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Amount: 	$10.00
> Transaction ID: 	ETHPA0F56892
> Transaction date/time: 	2012-10-19 13:55:55


I have to be frugal

----------


## CaseyJones

sent them an email about the ticker it is updating now
$12,515
just saw you guys name on the ticker!

----------


## CaseyJones

$12.585

----------


## CaseyJones

$12,735

----------


## TNforPaul45

Amount:
$25.00

Transaction ID:
EQFP7B8859D6

Transaction date/time:
2012-10-19 14:48:09

----------


## CaseyJones

$12,760

----------


## Nirvikalpa

You shouldn't post members personal information here (name and location).  Stop spamming.

----------


## Jumbo Shrimp

> You shouldn't post members personal information here (name and location).  Stop spamming.


I posted a screenshot of the ticker

----------


## CaseyJones

it was me deleting your posts and goodbye ed

----------


## mad cow

Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	EREP7BA3D1FA
Transaction date/time:	2012-10-19 15:27:34

----------


## CaseyJones

> Amount:	$50.00
> Transaction ID:	EREP7BA3D1FA
> Transaction date/time:	2012-10-19 15:27:34


+rep
$12,810 now

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Matt Collins

Bump

----------


## CaseyJones

$12,950

----------


## CaseyJones

$12,975

who is gonna donate $25 to make it $13,000?

----------


## CaseyJones

$13,025!

----------


## MelissaWV

> Thank you!
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> 
> Amount: $25.00 
> Transaction ID: ThomasMassieIs1000xBetterThanAlexJones 
> Transaction date/time: 2012-10-19 17:59:03


I would do more if my garage door had not just exploded...

----------


## PursuePeace

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount: $20.12 
Transaction date/time: 2012-10-19 18:25:46

----------


## CaseyJones

+rep to you both

----------


## CaseyJones

$13.070

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## JasonC

Just donated $25... forgot to copy my transaction details. I wish I could give more, though..

----------


## CaseyJones

+rep
$13,115

----------


## sailingaway

bump!

----------


## MelissaWV

Please don't forget this is going on.  

There have been posts about divisiveness and bickering and the like.  There have been trivial, distracting, off-topic posts galore.  There have been discussions about how those starting the aforementioned threads must be COINTELPRO.  There are a lot of reasons to think this board is a horrifying mix of mental masturbation and political derailment, with a healthy dose of malicious disagreement and all-around trolling thrown in for good measure.

Except when it isn't.

Except when someone is actually likely to get elected to the House of Representatives.  Someone from the forums.  Someone who actually put in the time and patience and effort and has put himself out there, despite knowing how many are waiting for a chance to pick apart one piece of legislation or another that he didn't immediately condemn or champion.  Someone's actually likely to win, and even if you've never heard of him or have already found something to dislike, he is doing exactly what has been talked to death already:  run like Ron, and be so much better than the other bozos out there in government right now.  

It's tough.  Things are not economically sound.  Then again this is October, so there's not a lot more begging that's going to go on along these lines.  Can people at least toss in $5?  $20.12?  Can you step up for a moment and put aside the rest of it, and see to it that an RPFer goes to Congress?

http://www.thomasmassie.com/

----------


## PatriotOne

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount:

$25.00

Transaction ID:

ETYPA0F8900D

Transaction date/time:

2012-10-19 21:22:07

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Amount:	$25.00
> Transaction ID:	ERFP7BA6xxxx
> Transaction date/time:	2012-10-19 21:37:35


In honor of the Tigers sweeping the Yanks and going to the World Series.

----------


## sailingaway

bump

----------


## XTreat

Amount:	$10.00
Transaction ID:	ERFP7BA70C4A
Transaction date/time:	2012-10-19 23:46:55

----------


## fr33

better late than never...

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	EUYPA0690D79
Transaction date/time: 	2012-10-20 00:36:56

----------


## Aratus

good luck!

----------


## sailingaway

bump

----------


## Aratus

if rand potus runs in 2016... folks...
like ought we all to ask ms. kelley paul 
2 run for henry clay's senate seat or ...if
rep. thomas massie has got to choose
between a senate or house run...?

----------


## trey4sports

Best of luck to you Thomas. 

There will be many people counting on you to vote against just about everything that goes on in DC.

----------


## Matt Collins

Still up

----------

